# Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,

da dieses Jahr das Dorschfestival 2006 in Heiligenhafen wieder ansteht, wollte ich mal fragen wer alles von euch dabei ist? 

Ich bin dabei, meine Frau (die mit den "schwulen" blauen Ködern) auch...sind schon mal 2...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Ich bin am Samstag da, nicht auf Kutter, nur im Zelt ))


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Ich auch; hoffentlich wieder auf dem Podest...ansonsten am Tisch von der Besatzung der Hai IV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Ich bin zum berichten da, werde also mehr oder weniger "überall" zu finden sein.
Tritt mir einfach auf die Zehen, wenn Du mich siehst )


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Tritt mir einfach auf die Zehen, wenn Du mich siehst )



Das tut doch weh :q :q :q  dann kannste nicht mehr nach Schleswig am Sonntag sondern mußt ins Krankenhaus :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,

und wenn du mich siehst, ich bin der da...
http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=5&pos=56http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=5&pos=48


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Bescheid )


----------



## powercat (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@Fish&Chips

moin prinz.. (und frau  )
hoffentlich steht dein holdes weib nicht wieder neben mir...:c 
gehen dann besser mit dir einen#g 

bis donnerstag
gruß aus solingen


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

und nen Gruß nach Solingen.

Meine Frau freut sich sicherlich aber schon sooooooo sehr darauf neben dir zu stehen...:q :q :q 
Dir zuliebe fängt sie sicherlich auch wieder mit dem blauen an...


----------



## powercat (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Dir zuliebe fängt sie sicherlich auch wieder mit dem blauen an...


 
kleines schwarzes wäre mir lieber...   :q 

wann reist ihr an??
habe gerade mal wetter geschaut.....wochenlang schön, und zum wochenede soll der wind auffrischen und die sonne wegbleiben!!|motz: :c 

mist.


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@powercat

wir sind am Donnerstag relativ früh da (gegen Mittag). Sind aber leider nicht bei euch untergekommen (zu spät...#t ). Ich werde vielleicht auf Fehmarn noch versuchen paar Hornies zu blinkern... Abends sind wir auf jeden Fall im Zelt. 
Jau und das Wetter ist gut für meine Liebste...:v . Egal, 1cm mehr als das (die) andere(n) Schiffchen :q .

Und ihr, wann seit ihr wo da?


----------



## powercat (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

wir sind schon mittwoch abend da und fahren am donnerstag auch raus. 
mal schaun ob die fische schon lust auf unsere pilker haben! sehen uns dann im hafen bei nem leckeren veltins, oder??
bis donnerstag.|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@powercat

bestimmt, von uns muß dann ja keiner mehr fahren...#6 

Erfolgreiche Ausfahrt!!! Gruß an Günther und Co!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Schon der 4. Thread für ein und die selbe Veranstaltung #d :m

Ups...der 5.

Schön das nicht für alle Veranstaltungen sooo viele Threads eröffnet werden da sonst das Board ganz schön unübersichtlich werden würde.


----------



## sharkhooker (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin
Auch wenn es sonst keinen Interresiert ich werde diesmal (glaube es ist das 7te Festival) nicht dabei sein!
Es ist mir irgenwie vergangen!
Jeder Tag ist mir lieber in Heiligenhafen als diese 2.

Viel Spass Euch trotzdem1

Petri


----------



## Dakota (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Hey Fish & Chips, wir Bremer sind natürlich wieder (wie jedes Jahr) mit drei Mann (nee, eine Frau) dabei! Wird wieder eine Menge Spaß geben!

Ach ja, Klaus.S, wenn Du eh immer nur negativ reagierst, warum hältst Du Deinen nicht einfach mal raus? Bloß keine Provokation auslassen,richtig?


----------



## siegerlaender (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moinsen!

Natürlich bin ich dieses Jahr auch wieder in Halli #6 und natürlich fahre ich auf der Hai 4 mit Günther und Sello. Meine Angetraute ist auch mit an Board#:. War letztes Wochenende schon mal vor Ort und hab die Lage gepeilt. Insgesamt sind 13 Anglerinnen auf der Hai ( laut Sello), da müssen wir uns anstrengen.

@ Udo: Prost, bis Donnerstag!


----------



## kiepenangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

moin,

weiß einer warum die einigkeit nicht mitmacht? hat er angst, dass er es wieder nicht schafft, den königsdorsch zu holen?

naja, ich bin nicht dabei. vielleicht nächstes jahr.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Dakota schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Klaus.S, wenn Du eh immer nur negativ reagierst, warum hältst Du Deinen nicht einfach mal raus? Bloß keine Provokation auslassen,richtig?



Der einzige der hier provoziert bist *DU*


----------



## Waldima (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@ kiepenangler

Das interessiert mich auch brennend, weil Thomas ja sonst immer dabei war.
Vielleicht liegt es tatsächlich am theater vom letzten Jahr.

Gruß, Waldima


----------



## kiepenangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige der hier provoziert bist *DU*



steht das s in deinem nick für: stänker(n)? kann dakota schon verstehen und sehe nicht, dass er provoziert!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> steht das s in deinem nick für: stänker(n)? kann dakota schon verstehen und sehe nicht, dass er provoziert!



Und noch solch stänker Kiepe...#6#6#6


----------



## kiepenangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch solch stänker Kiepe...#6#6#6



hast recht! kiepenanglerS


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin Klaus, 
ich kenne dein Problem nicht aber wenn dich was nicht interessiert dann lies es nicht und kommentieren solltest du das dann schon gar nicht.
Hier im Board kann jeder einen Thread eröffnen (außer er verstößt gegen die Regeln) worüber er auch immer will und wie oft es den schon gab ist auch egal.


----------



## Fish&Chips (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin,
@Meeresangler Schwerin: Danke, zumal es Dorschfestival 2006 heißt...|kopfkrat 

@Klaus S: Schreib was du willst, mich stört das nicht...:m ,zumal andere gerne hier ihre Kommentare zu diesen Thema schreiben...Anhand der Reaktionen ist ja wohl eine gewisse Anzahl von Personen interessiert an diesen Thema...

@Dakota: Vielleich schaff ich es euch zu besuchen in eurer Unterkunft. Bringe auch was zu trinken mit...

Tja, und warum die Einigkeit nicht mitmacht wird man wohl erst beim Dorschfestival selbst erfahren.

Sonst noch welche dabei?


----------



## powercat (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus,
> ich kenne dein Problem nicht aber wenn dich was nicht interessiert dann lies es nicht und kommentieren solltest du das dann schon gar nicht.
> Hier im Board kann jeder einen Thread eröffnen (außer er verstößt gegen die Regeln) worüber er auch immer will und wie oft es den schon gab ist auch egal.


 
danke.....#6 meeresangler schwerin!
zum thema problem...
schaut doch einfach mal unter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1077225#077225
war der erste thread zum thema hhafen 06. da hat er sich direkt als erster beschwert!

aber.....egal.gleich um die mittagszeit geht`s los. ab nach heiligenhafen!!
endlich wieder ostseeluft schnuppern und nette leute aus ganz deutschland treffen. auf geht`s, dem dorsch entgegen!!!! hhafen wir kommen...
gruss aus solingen.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Junge Junge...

Ich hab bestimmt nichts gegen diesen Thread. Ich hab in den anderen Threads zu diesen Thema wohl sogar noch am meisten getextet. Ich finde es nur dem Thema nicht gerade nützlich wenn 5 Threads zu ein und den selben Thema (Veranstaltung) eröffnet werden. Das ganze wird dadurch wohl eher unübesichtlicher, aber egal... macht was ihr wollt. 
Und nur weil einige Leute es gutheissen wirds auch nicht übersichtlicher.


----------



## kiepenangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Junge Junge...
> 
> Ich hab bestimmt nichts gegen diesen Thread. Ich hab in den anderen Threads zu diesen Thema wohl sogar noch am meisten getextet. Ich finde es nur dem Thema nicht gerade nützlich wenn 5 Threads zu ein und den selben Thema (Veranstaltung) eröffnet werden. Das ganze wird dadurch wohl eher unübesichtlicher, aber egal... macht was ihr wollt.
> Und nur weil einige Leute es gutheissen wirds auch nicht übersichtlicher.



hast du denn links zu den *5* anderen threats? mir ist nämlich nur noch ein weiterer bekannt! und hier, im forum boots- und kutterangeln war noch keiner für das dorschfestival in diesem jahr. wenn man darüber etwas wissen möchte, guckt man doch zuerst in diesem bereich und nicht bei ab-news oder so.


----------



## Micky (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

http://www.ln-online.de/regional/ostholstein/1862996

Aus der örtlichen Presse...


----------



## Waldima (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

So, nun hat das Dorschfestival 2006 begonnen. Aber so richtig geht es ja am morgigen Freitag mit der ersten Ausfahrt los. Ich bin nicht dabei (sehe das ähnlich wie Sharkhooker), wünsche aber allen Anglern viel Spaß, gute Fänge, nette Bekanntschaften und uns allen tolle Berichte im Anschluß, insbesondere darüber,wie Ihr das neue Regelwerk (Titelvergabe pro Tag) findet.

Wenn ich an die ersten Veranstaltungen mit zahlreichen Gastkuttern aus Laboe, Heikendorf, Strande (noch mehr ?) und ca. 800 Anglern denke, seid Ihr in den letzten Jahren eine übersichtliche Truppe geworden, aber mit doppelt so viel Spaß gleicht Ihr das locker aus. 

Petri,

Waldima


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Waldima schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun hat das Dorschfestival 2006 begonnen. Aber so richtig geht es ja am morgigen Freitag mit der ersten Ausfahrt los. Ich bin nicht dabei (sehe das ähnlich wie Sharkhooker), wünsche aber allen Anglern viel Spaß, gute Fänge, nette Bekanntschaften und uns allen tolle Berichte im Anschluß, insbesondere darüber,wie Ihr das neue Regelwerk (Titelvergabe pro Tag) findet.
> 
> Wenn ich an die ersten Veranstaltungen mit zahlreichen Gastkuttern aus Laboe, Heikendorf, Strande (noch mehr ?) und ca. 800 Anglern denke, seid Ihr in den letzten Jahren eine übersichtliche Truppe geworden, aber mit doppelt so viel Spaß gleicht Ihr das locker aus.
> 
> ...


Moin
Da bin ich aber (genau wie Waldima) sehr gespannt was ihr so zu berichten habt!
Natürloch inkl. Pic's!

Petri


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> hast du denn links zu den *5* anderen threats?



Geb doch einfach mal unter "suchen" Dorschfestival ein. #6#6#6


----------



## Fish&Chips (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Hallo zusammmen,

hier die Ergebnisse soweit ich sie richtig mitbekommen habe:

Tag 1: 
Männer Dorsch 84cm Kutter (?)     Frauen Dorsch 77cm Kutter (?)
Tag 2: 
Männer Dorsch 86cm Kutter Hai IV Frauen Dorsch ca. 63cm Kutter (?)

Die Mannschaft der Hai IV hat in den letzten 3 Jahren in Folge den größten Dorsch der Herren gefangen. RESPEKT! 
Günther und allen Beteiligten der Hai IV: Ihr seit die Besten!!!#6 #6 #6 

Zur Organisation sei noch gesagt, das obwohl die Veranstaltung in relativ kurzer Zeit auf die Beine gestellt wurde, es super gelaufen ist, viele Preise in einer Tombola an die Angler verteilt wurden und von mir aus gesehen eine tolle Stimmung herrschte. Den Organisatoren möchte ich hiermit mein Lob aussprechen! Ich freue mich schon auf's Jahr 2007!


----------



## Waldima (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@ Fish&Chips

Das ist doch schon mal was. Konnte es kaum erwarten, bis endlich die ersten Eindrücke und Resultate übermittelt wurden.
Ja, der Günther - wenn es drauf ankommt, ist er da. Hat pünktlich zum Festival nun mehrfach den richtigen Riecher gehabt. Aber auch Maik Foth konnte zum Festival mal glänzen. Das Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr. Wie unsere Fußball-Nationalmannschaft den Ruf hat, eine Turniermannschaft zu sein, so ist MS "Hai IV" offenbar das Festival-Schiff.
Übrigens: Auf der Seite "Heiligenhafen-info.de" gibt es einen Link zu den ersten Bildern des Ereignisses.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## sharkhooker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin
Schön das es die ersten Ergebnisse gibt.
Würde mir nur jetzt noch genauere Angaben wünschen!

Petri


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Ich war schon vor dem Festival 3 Tage mit der Einigkeit unterwegs und dann am Freitag mit der Ostpreussen. Leider musste ich am Samstag nach Hause.
Mein Eindruck: Das Dorschfestival war nett und hat vielen sichtbar Spass gemacht !!!  Mir auch !!
Ich will auch nicht meckern was die Organisation angeht. In der Kürze der Zeit ist durch den neuen Veranstalter schon gut was geschafft worden. Trotzdem ein paar Anregungen fürs nächste Jahr:

BITTE EINHEITLICHE REGELUNGEN !
1. Auf der Ostpreussen wurden keine Angelplätze verlost (im Unterschied zu anderen Booten)
2. Die Angler konnten zumindest am Freitag auf der Ostpreussen entscheiden, ob sie mitmachen wollen (für 30 €) oder nicht (dann 26 €).
3. Die Einigkeit hatte sich ja ausgeklinkt aus der Veranstaltung. Gäbe es die Regelung für alle wie auf der Ostpreussen, wäre der Ärger unter den Organisatoren und Kuttereignern und Anglern vielleicht geringer. 

Burkhard


----------



## allrounder (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammmen,
> 
> hier die Ergebnisse soweit ich sie richtig mitbekommen habe:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zu dem fang der männer am ersten tag muss ich anmerken, das auf der einigkiet am freitag der größte dorsch 97cm hatte. war bei baltic groß als fisch des tages ausgeschrieben ;-)


michael


----------



## powercat (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

hallo an alle ....

dorschfestival 2006...eine reise wert! programm war super, organisation hat geklappt und viele sponsoren haben in kürzester zeit dafür gesorgt, das jeden abend eine super tombola unter den teilnehmern stattfinden konnte.
respekt! 
die änderungen, das es nicht am ende der veranstaltung einen könig, eine königin UND einen prinzen + prinzessin gab, fand ich prima. 
jeden tag konnte ein königspaar gefeiert werden!
pokale, ehrungen, vorstellen der kapitäne, ein super musik programm, lecker essen, cocktails, kühles bier und super stimmung.....!!
was will man mehr? in der form, mit dem veranstalter, immer gerne wieder dorschfestival in heiligenhafen! 2007 kann kommen!
gruss aus solingen
udo

@ waldima: wohl wahr mit günter...am donnerstag haben wir alle viele fische gefangen (filets satt!) und am freitag/samstag (festival) dann, wer das glück hatte, die großen!!
@ fish&chips: war mal wieder schön mit euch!!
@gleissberg: (1) schade, das die ostpreussen nicht gelost hat (war ja eigendlich immer so!!) (2) am freitag hatte die ostpreussen ja auch plätze frei, deswegen warscheinlich der (?) alleingang mit der wahl der teilnahme! weiss gar nicht, ob das auf dem seeteufel auch so war, hatte wohl auch noch plätze frei. (3) hast du ne ahnung, warum die einigkeit nicht mitgefahren ist??? ich nicht! hat auch keiner wirklich was dazu gesagt! schade! ist immer schöner, wenn alle mitmachen!


----------



## powercat (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				allrounder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zu dem fang der männer am ersten tag muss ich anmerken, das auf der einigkiet am freitag der größte dorsch 97cm hatte. war bei baltic groß als fisch des tages ausgeschrieben ;-)
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat einigkeit?? find es schade das sie nicht dabei war (warum auch immer!)
                    ich meine, heiligenhafen sollte zusammenhalten...

|kopfkratkomme mir gerade vor wie in laboe.
bernhard hat auch auf dem festival die größten fische, obwohl er nicht mehr mitmacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



> ich meine, heiligenhafen sollte zusammenhalten...


Naja, träumen darf man ja))

Wenn schon das offizielle Touristbüro nix mehr auf die Reihe kriegt und das Dorschfestival dann von privaten Organisatoren innerhalb kürzester Zeit "gerettet" und auf die Beine gestellt wird, sagt das ja schon genug über den "Zusammenhalt" aus.

Ich war Samstag da, die Resonanzen waren eigentlich von allen Seiten (Orga, Kutter, Angler, Sonstige) fast überwiegend positiv.

Dass nicht alles zu hundert Prozent klappen konnte, kann man sicher der allzu kurzen Vorbereitungszeit anrechnen - Aber eines ist jetzt laut Herrn Schwartz von der Orga schon sicher:
Näxtes Jahr gehts weiter!!


----------



## Waldima (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@ Powercat

Die Nichtteilnahme der "Einigkeit" scheint mehrere von uns zu beschäftigen. Eventuell hängt Thomas Entscheidung auf den Verzicht mit der letztjährigen Reaktion auf seinen Einspruch gegen die Verleihung des Prinzentitels an einen Angler der "Hai IV" zusammen. Diesen Einspruch fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch schlecht, obwohl er der genauen Auslegung des Regelwerks nach korrekt war.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Thomas Freitag mit dem Vorsatz große Fische gesucht hat (dass er das kann, beweist er oft genug, nicht nur an Festival-tagen), es all seinen "Kollegen" zu zeigen.

Was mich jedoch stark wundert, ist, dass er mit seiner Frau im Festzelt auftaucht (Heiligenhafen-info.de   Link zu den Bildern des Dorschfestivals, Dia 36). Wenn er das Festival einer Teilnahme nicht für würdig hält, warum findet er sich dann zum "gemütlichen Teil" ein??

Kennt jemand die Gründe, warum Bernhard in Laboe nicht mehr mitfährt?
Auch an dem Laboer Festival haben übrigens die "Karoline" und die "Hai IV" schon mal teilgenommen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, war "Hai IV" im Jahre 2003 dabei, und wollte auch in Folgejahr teilnehmen, aber daraus ist, glaube ich, auch nichts geworden. 

Zum Heiligenhafener Festival möchte ich noch positiv anmerken, dass aus den ursprünglich für dieses Jahr nur noch drei gemeldeten Kuttern (weiß jemand, welche das waren?) unter neuer Organisationsleitung immerhin wieder sieben geworden sind. Dennoch nimmt die Kutterzahl seit dem ersten Festival stetig ab.


----------



## powercat (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

moin nochmal...
@ thomas9904: schön wärs doch oder! aber...hast du mal die zeitungsartikel lesen können über die wahre entstehung des jetzt gelaufenen festivals. hätten die kutterkapitäne nicht selber die zügel in die hand genommen, versammlungen abgehalten und sich für hhafen stark gemacht, hätten sehr viele angler ihre urlaubstage streichen können, viele ferienwohnungen hatten abgesagt werden müssen...und..und...und. es gab jede menge presserummel. fakt ist, die kutter haben es größten teils  selber geregelt. und das ist gut so.
hoffen wir das das nächste festival mindestens so schön wird...wie dieses.
wir sind dabei!!
@waldima: letzjährige reaktion? auf dem letzten festival war irgendwie alles anders!? könig 1.03 m. zwei prinzen mit 1.01, wobei der dorsch der hai einfach um einiges schwerer war! die regel"lücke" oder auch nicht war, das nur "tagessieger" gewertet werden durften.(der schwere, gewogene 1,01 der hai IV, war kein tagessieger!) kurz vor der siegerehrung kam der einspruch. langes regelwerk durchschauen und ein 2. pokal wurde gestiftet!! so gab`s nun mal 2 prinzen!
ich glaube nicht, das es was mit "würdigkeit" zu tun hat. irgend etwas im vorfeld ist wohl schiefgelaufen. es waren auch genug angler mit einigkeit-shirts anwesend, die nicht am festival  teilgenommen haben, aber trotzdem mit den anderen gefeierten. gut so. nur schade, das er "warum auch immer" nicht teil genommen hat!

die sache mit bernhard.....er wurde nicht "schriftlich eingeladen!"
war aber auch anders gemeint, aber egal!

die hai IV war in laboe, wurde aber leider nicht mehr eingeladen, da genügend kutter vorhanden waren. hätten sich gefreut wieder teilnehmen zu dürfen! s. internet hai4.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



> @ thomas9904: schön wärs doch oder! aber...hast du mal die zeitungsartikel lesen können über die wahre entstehung des jetzt gelaufenen festivals


Hatte ich aus "erster Hand" von den Organisatoren, zeigt ja nur wieder wie wenig die "offiziellen Stellen" von uns Anglern halten und wie wichtig es ist solche Privatinitiativen zu unterstützen!!


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Moin
Das klingt ja so als wäre es mal eine Gelungende Veranstaltung gewesen, wobei sich bei mir persönlich die Geister scheiden was den "gemühtlichen Teil" an geht. Ganz konkret gesagt ging mir der zu hohe Alkoholkonsum jedesmal arg auf den Geist!
Oder muss das wirklich so sein?
Wäre interessant zu erfahren!

Petri


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@Sharkhooker,

der Alkoholkonsum ist recht hoch, da gebe ich dir recht. ABER...man muss ja nicht mitmachen, oder einfach das Festzelt verlassen, wenn für einen selbst ein "kritischer" Zustand erreicht wird. 
Andererseits, wenn die Stimmung dabei topp ist und nichts passiert, keiner belästigt wird, ist es für mich völlig ok das soviel getrunken wird. Man (oder die anderen ;-) ) kann trotzdem Spass haben, man muss es (den Alkohol trinken) ja nicht mitmachen. Mal ehrlich, wieviele solcher Feiern gibt es, wo kein/wenig Alkohol getrunken wird? Halt jeder wie er mag...


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> @Sharkhooker,
> 
> der Alkoholkonsum ist recht hoch, da gebe ich dir recht. ABER...man muss ja nicht mitmachen, oder einfach das Festzelt verlassen, wenn für einen selbst ein "kritischer" Zustand erreicht wird.
> Andererseits, wenn die Stimmung dabei topp ist und nichts passiert, keiner belästigt wird, ist es für mich völlig ok das soviel getrunken wird. Man (oder die anderen ;-) ) kann trotzdem Spass haben, man muss es (den Alkohol trinken) ja nicht mitmachen. Mal ehrlich, wieviele solcher Feiern gibt es, wo kein/wenig Alkohol getrunken wird? Halt jeder wie er mag...


Moin
Ich muss Dir rechtgeben, alles kein Problem!
Aber, wie Du es schon erwähnt hast man muss nicht mit "saufen", warst Du schon mal auf einer recht spaßigen Gesellschaft auf der Du kaum etwas getrunken hast und Du folgenes feststellen musst:
"Nüchtern betrachtet verhalten sich die "anderen" ziemlich kindisch und fast schon unangenehm albern"
Und genau das "stöhrt" mich bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
Fazit: Mitsaufen oder Klappe halten, meine wenigkeit hat sich für drittes entschieden--------nicht hinfahren!

Nichts für Ungut

Petri


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Waldima schrieb:
			
		

> @ Powercat
> 
> Die Nichtteilnahme der "Einigkeit" scheint mehrere von uns zu beschäftigen. Eventuell hängt Thomas Entscheidung auf den Verzicht mit der letztjährigen Reaktion auf seinen Einspruch gegen die Verleihung des Prinzentitels an einen Angler der "Hai IV" zusammen. Diesen Einspruch fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch schlecht, obwohl er der genauen Auslegung des Regelwerks nach korrekt war.
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Thomas Freitag mit dem Vorsatz große Fische gesucht hat (dass er das kann, beweist er oft genug, nicht nur an Festival-tagen), es all seinen "Kollegen" zu zeigen.
> ...


 
moin moin,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat oder nicht. also zuerst wollte er mitmachen und musste deshalb einer gruppe absagen, die angemeldet war. dann sollte das festival doch nicht stattfinden und er hatte wieder für eine gruppe reserviert. und als dann doch beschlossen wurde, dass das festival stattfindet, konnte er der gruppe nicht schon wieder absagen. so, oder so ähnlich war es. also hat es wohl keine anderen gründe. nächstes jahr ist er mit sicherheit wieder dabei, denke ich.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



> Moin
> Ich muss Dir rechtgeben, alles kein Problem!
> Aber, wie Du es schon erwähnt hast man muss nicht mit "saufen", warst Du schon mal auf einer recht spaßigen Gesellschaft auf der Du kaum etwas getrunken hast und Du folgenes feststellen musst:
> "Nüchtern betrachtet verhalten sich die "anderen" ziemlich kindisch und fast schon unangenehm albern"
> ...


 
Das Dorschfestival besteht nicht nur aus dem Festzelt; sondern es geht darum auf den Kuttern, Privat (und im Zelt) Angelfreunde zu treffen (und natürlich auch um den größten Dorsch |supergri ), die man sonst im Jahr nie oder selten sieht. Der Alkoholkonsum stört mich persönlich, solange alles friedlich abläuft, nicht im geringsten.
@sharkhooker :Ich persönlich fahre bei Feierlichkeiten sehr oft und gerneAuto, da ich nicht viel Alkohl trinke (vertrage#c ;+ ). Ich sehe diese "ziemlich kindischen/albernen" Personen somit öfters. Lachen kann ich aber trotzdem (auch mit ihnen), auch wenn ich kein/wenig Alkohol getrunken habe.
Aber wegen anderen ,Alkohol trinkenden Personen (die mir wichtig und sympatisch sind), aufs Dorschfestival zu verzichten: Niemals! Man (Du) kann , wenn dich diese Personen stören, sich in HHafen an genügend anderen Plätzen aufhalten, wo kein Alkohol getrunken wird. Oder auch, wenn dir das Dorschfestival nicht so wichtig ist, erst gar nicht hingehen (z.Z. deine Lösung).Vollkommen ok. Ich finde es so wie es ist Lustig / Witzig / Gesellig / Stimmungsvoll etc. Einfach klasse.


----------



## Waldima (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Für alle, die es interessiert und noch nicht gefunden haben:

Unter Dorschfestival-heiligenhafen.de sind alle größten Dorsche der Damen und Herren pro Tag und Kutter aufgeführt. Nach dieser Übersicht haben 
MS "Karoline" und MS "Ostpreussen I" am Samstag nicht teilgenommen.
War das so? Wenn die Teilnahme eines Kutters auch nur an einem Tag möglich gewesen sein sollte, hätte die "Einigkeit" ja zuindest an einem Tag teilnehmen können, wenn Thomas der Gruppe am anderen Tag nicht absagen wollte.
Noch ne Frage: Im Programm war als Abfahrtzeit 7.30 h (wie seit 01.06.02 immer), aber ala Ankuftsziet bereits 15.00 h ausgewiesen. Sind die Kutter zu den Festivalausfahrten also noch früher zurückgekehrt als sonst? 

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Nachdem der vorige Veranstalter das Dorschfestival abgesagt hatte, haben sich private Organisatoren, denen Heiligenhafen und die Kutterangler am Herzen liegen der Sache angenommen. 

Dass auf Grund der kruzen Vorbereitungszeit nicht alles optimal laufen ist dabei klar, aber nach meinen Eindrücken ebenso, dass die jetzt eingeschlagene Richtung die Zustimmung aller Mitmachenden (Orga, Kutter, Angler;Zuschauer) in relativ breitem Rahmen gefunden hat.

Die Karoline hatte am Samstag schon eine Vollcharter, welche bereits gebucht war, bevor der Termin zum Dorschfestival stand.

Zumindest am Samstag kamen die Kutter um 15 Uhr 30 zurück, die Angabe 15 Uhr bezog sich wohl auf den "Start des Einlaufens" mit Untermalung druch einen Spielmannszug welche um ca. 15 Uhr begann. 

Ich denke, dass die Organisation jetzt in fähigen Händen ist und zukünftig das Dorschfestival wider eine für Angler und Heiligenhafen gleichermaßen wichtige und auch stimmige Veranstaltung werden wird. 

Wir werden ja sehen wie es nächstes Jahr dann laufen wird.

Was die Einigkeit angeht wude ich selber von den Organisatoren gefragt "ob ich wüßte was mit Thomas Deutsch los sei", da sie sich das fernbleiben auch nicht erklären konnten.


----------



## powercat (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass die Organisation jetzt in fähigen Händen ist und zukünftig das Dorschfestival wider eine für Angler und Heiligenhafen gleichermaßen wichtige und auch stimmige Veranstaltung werden wird.


der anfang ist gemacht!.:m 
gruss aus solingen


----------



## powercat (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich fahre bei Feierlichkeiten sehr oft und gerneAuto, da ich nicht viel Alkohl trinke (vertrage#c ;+ ).


wer schreibt.....??? fish oder chips ????  |supergri


----------



## Fish&Chips (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				powercat schrieb:
			
		

> wer schreibt.....??? fish oder chips ???? |supergri


 
Ok, ok, es gibt immer mal ne Ausnahme...hicks  musste ja nicht fahren|rolleyes 

Gruß an den Rest!


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dorschfestival besteht nicht nur aus dem Festzelt; sondern es geht darum auf den Kuttern, Privat (und im Zelt) Angelfreunde zu treffen (und natürlich auch um den größten Dorsch |supergri ), die man sonst im Jahr nie oder selten sieht. Der Alkoholkonsum stört mich persönlich, solange alles friedlich abläuft, nicht im geringsten.
> @sharkhooker :Ich persönlich fahre bei Feierlichkeiten sehr oft und gerneAuto, da ich nicht viel Alkohl trinke (vertrage#c ;+ ). Ich sehe diese "ziemlich kindischen/albernen" Personen somit öfters. Lachen kann ich aber trotzdem (auch mit ihnen), auch wenn ich kein/wenig Alkohol getrunken habe.
> Aber wegen anderen ,Alkohol trinkenden Personen (die mir wichtig und sympatisch sind), aufs Dorschfestival zu verzichten: Niemals! Man (Du) kann , wenn dich diese Personen stören, sich in HHafen an genügend anderen Plätzen aufhalten, wo kein Alkohol getrunken wird. Oder auch, wenn dir das Dorschfestival nicht so wichtig ist, erst gar nicht hingehen (z.Z. deine Lösung).Vollkommen ok. Ich finde es so wie es ist Lustig / Witzig / Gesellig / Stimmungsvoll etc. Einfach klasse.


Moin
Ich bin nur der Meinung das gerade zum Dorschfestival "viele" besonders tief ins Glas schauen.(Und damit kann ich persönlich nicht sogut umgehen. Nicht nur im Festzelt)
Muss aber auch zugeben das ich mit dem Thema Alkohol und seinen Folgen vorbelastet bin.(näheres nicht wichtig)
Ich vermisse es sehr auf die Kontakte zu verzichten, es schmerz so zu sagen!

Vielleicht muss mich einfach beim nächsten Mal einfach wieder jemand mitnehmen!

Petri


----------



## Underteaker (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Mahlzeit zusammen!!!!!!!!!!
Ich fand es eine gelungene Veranstaltung und besonders, das es an beiden Tagen eine Verlosung gab, so hatte jeder der mit dem Dorschejagen kein Glück hatte zumindest die Chance was zu gewinnen:q #h .
Das man dann schon mal ein Bier trinkt #g ist auch völlig normal und gehört auch irgendwie dazu,weil mit trockener Kehle spricht es sich so schlecht|director: .
Werde auf jedenfall wieder mit von der Partie sein und meine Frau hoffentlich auch wieder.

Was die Einigkeit betrifft, habe ich gehört das der Thomas nur aus Sympathie zu dem Ex-Veranstalter nicht mitgefahren ist und dann mit großen Dorschen auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte.
@Fish&Chips
Zum glück mußte deine Frau auch nicht fahren,fg#6


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



> @Fish&Chips
> Zum glück mußte deine Frau auch nicht fahren,fg#6


 
Hallloooo!!!! Meine Frau ist immer so gut drauf, auch ohne Alkohol:q !!!
Und Fische fängt sie auch immer...|evil: . Meistens sogar mehr als ich...|gr: .
ABER ich hab den größten, sorry:q 

Wir waren nur so gut drauf, da es eine gelungene Veranstalltung war und eben auch eine super Truppe auf der Hai IV. Ich finde, dies Worte sagen alles, wie gut es uns gefallen hat.

@Undertaker: Sie wird sich freuen! Bis zum Wintercup! Bestimmt sind wir dann in einem Gebäude...


----------



## powercat (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren nur so gut drauf, da es eine gelungene Veranstalltung war und eben auch eine super Truppe auf der Hai IV. Ich finde, dies Worte sagen alles, wie gut es uns gefallen hat.



moin ihr...
kann euch da nur zustimmen. hat wieder spass gemacht! und....danke für den gästebucheintrag...sollen wir uns nicht mal vor dem wintecup auf der hai treffen?
werde sicherlich mit dakota (+reg) und dem langen noch mal in hhafen aufschlagen. absprache!?!

am 24. fahre ich mit den beiden nach fünen und direkt danach mit meiner familie nach rügen....
angeln bis zum abwinken|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#6
bis bald mal
gruss aus solingen


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

@Powercat,

hey, für so eine Aktion bin ich (wir, Susanne sitzt gerade neben mir..) immer zu haben!!! #6 Sind ab Sa. den 3.6 für 2Wochen in DK (mit Boot und viiiiielen Angeln!!!). Wenn du wieder da bist schreib mal eine PN an mich, zur Absprache |bla: welches WE/Tag.
Ansonsten schönen Urlaub!#h 

Gruss auch von Susanne!#h


----------



## Dakota (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*



			
				powercat schrieb:
			
		

> moin ihr...
> kann euch da nur zustimmen. hat wieder spass gemacht! und....danke für den gästebucheintrag...sollen wir uns nicht mal vor dem wintecup auf der hai treffen?
> werde sicherlich mit dakota (+reg) und dem langen noch mal in hhafen aufschlagen. absprache!?!
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich sind wir 3 Bremer mit dabei!!!#6 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Fish&Chips (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Suuuuuuper!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Datum wann wir auf der Hai IV aufschlagen werden...

Wir haben ja noch ein Treffen mit den Dorschen über dem Wracks offen...(vom Dorschfestival).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2006 Heiligenhafen*

Soeben reingekommen:
Der Termin füs Dorschfestival 2007 steht wohl:
Und zwar vom 14.06. - 17.06. 2007


----------

